# CO2 - The Madhatter's DIY



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

When I was introduced to the EI system while browsing the net, it intrigued me and I researched the possibility to go CO2 and tried to decide which of my tanks would be best suited for the experiment. My ‘Incomparable’, a 6’ x 3’ x 2’ with sun light pouring in from the top for 4 hours a day was the best suited for the experiment, for if I was successful I would have the space to get new plants and multiply them.

Next came the decision was I going to go pressurized or DIY. Going pressurized means a goodly investment for a system which you might not like to continue with. DIY was a much economical system which I could build for myself. So some more research and asking around, the general advice was that DIY system was unsuitable for large aquariums and you could not store the CO2 generated at night. I have never been a good recipient for safe advice, something which has led me into a lot of trouble but has also rewarded me with lot of unusual experiences and untrammeled paths. So decided to go DIY.

The first hurdle was very easily overcome – steady CO2 production in large enough quantity. 3 forty L HDP jerry cans made up the CO2 generator house in tank of its own and submerged in water kept at 30 C with a heater, helped by a polystyrene foam jacket around the tank and a top fashioned out of left-over ply-boards. Each of the jerry can has its own flow valve to cut it out from the system when it is being recharged. The recharging takes place without removing the jerry can from the tank. The slurry is siphoned out, water hosed in for the wash, siphoned again, fresh mix siphoned in and recapped.

The night storage too became quite simple – a 20 L HDP jerry can laid sideways and with some bricks on top of it fitted to the delivery pipe before the bubble counter which has a flow valve to control the rate of flow and to stop the gas at night. To stop the generators from ballooning I used three 2” wide nylon belts around their body. The 20 L is allowed to balloon and ends up concave in the evening that’s how it should be when I am stopping the CO2.

The system was commissioned on 15 March 2007 and I am so satisfied with it that I have altogether decided never to go pressurized. All I wish to do now is to add a solenoid to the system to make the flow automatic with the light timer. I also desire to add a pressure meter and also a pressure switch accentuated safety valve.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow! What more can I say? I suppose I should ask my wife if she minds if I make one of these to sit alongside our tank in the dining room. On the other hand she is still miffed that I'm putting another tank in that area soon, even though it is a 10 gallon.

This is a very creative way to generate CO2 on a grand scale!


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

As long as it's outside, not that scary at all


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

You did it! I am glad to see that you finally got your system built. How frequently do you replenish your cultures? Are you using winemaker's yeast? 

Great job! I can't wait to see pictures of your tank.


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

Kelley said:


> You did it! I am glad to see that you finally got your system built. How frequently do you replenish your cultures? Are you using winemaker's yeast?
> 
> Great job! I can't wait to see pictures of your tank.


I finally got to post about it, after getting all the small niggely troubles out. The not the least was the leaks from the pipe jerry-can joint; I finally solved the problem by using 2 pieces of acrylic. After inserting the pipe into the jerry-can, I hooked it out through the mouth and fitted one 1.5" square acrylic with a hole in the center to the end of the pipe with super glue and a blob of epoxy putty on the end side. After leaving it over-night to cure; the next day I applied more epoxy putty on the other side of the acrylic (Jerry can side) after patting it flat, I applied some synthetic rubber adhesive and pulled the pipe out from the hole forcing the acrylic piece hard against the wall of the jerry can. Thus the fresh epoxy putty applied molded itself according to the surface of the jerry can and the synthetic rubber adhesive created an air tight seal. For the last 3 months I have not been bothered with any leaks.

Now it is mere routine, one jerry can replenished every Saturday, and I never got to lay my hands on any wine-makers yeast here, but the aboriginals here use a yeast for their traditional 'Mahua' distillate, so I am using that, easily available in the weekly country-side market.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I would love to see a pic of this, very creative.


----------



## misterchengmoua (Dec 22, 2005)

pictures please!!!


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

OK - You asked for it.

The first attachment shows the 3 cans I use for generation. These cans are strapped with nylon belts to stop them from ballooning. These go into the wooden box you see in the second attachment. The box is coated with tar (battery pitch) on the inside and the generator can are in a water bath along with a 300W. aquarium heater fixed at 30*C. The can on the top of the box is the gas collector and when at night the gas outlet is closed, does balloon a little. I have placed those bricks strapped up on top of the gas can to make the gas pressure more even during the day (ballooning pressure is geometric, gravitational pressure is constant).

Every Saturday I siphon out the liquid from one of the generator cans by rotation. I wash the can in situ using a hose and siphon. I then recharge the can with 7Kgs of Sugar dissolved in hot water from the geyser, along with 1 Liter of molasses, 50gms. of di-ammonium-phosphate, 2 tea-spoon of bakers yeast, 1 tea-spoon of the local moonshiners yeast. The spent liquid is carried off by the local moonshiner, as he supplies the sugar, molasses and yeast. So calculate my cost.


----------



## zzyzx85 (Dec 5, 2007)

So...basically, all you're paying for is the hardware and electricity? 

That's awesome!


----------

